# Radio removal



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Need to take the radio out of the New Holland t6030 as it is not working,, anybody know the easiest way to go about that


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

If ya Had a pic I could tell you.....most have "keys" that once inserted, the radio slips right out of the front DIN opening....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

endrow said:


> Need to take the radio out of the New Holland t6030 as it is not working,, anybody know the easiest way to go about that


Is there 4 small holes in the face plate? 2 on each side of radio?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

If you don't have the 'keys', dawg mentions, try a couple of finger nail files (slide one into radio on each side), someone I know has done this.  Don't tell your better half what you are doing with the nail files might be a good idea too. 

Larry


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I'll get a picture


----------

